

Bill Gates has no use for money...wants to rid the world of polio. - fatalerrorx3
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/bill-gates/9812672/Bill-Gates-interview-I-have-no-use-for-money.-This-is-Gods-work.html

======
dalke
At this point the holdouts include Afghanistan, where (quoting from the
article) "Islamist groups [promote] the belief that polio vaccination is a
front for covert sterilisation and other western evils." Six vaccination
workers in Karachi and Peshawar were killed last month.

Does anyone know what Gates thinks about the CIA's fake hepatitis vaccine
program in Pakistan, run Shakil Afridi in order to confirm Osama bin Laden's
presence? Has he put any pressure on the US government against that idiotic
idea? Because one of the reasons the Taliban resist vaccination is because
they believe, with evidence, that US NGOs are state actors bent on espionage.

